# [Unofficial] GBAtemp.net Rich Presence for Discord



## PrincessLillie (Oct 11, 2019)

Have you ever wanted to show the thread you're reading on your Discord playing status?
...n-no? w-well, fuck you...
Well, now you can! I wrote a presence for PreMiD that allows you to display the thread you're reading, the blog post you're looking at, among other things, on your playing status!

_"What's a Rich Presence?"_, I hear you ask. Well, this very informational video by Discord should explain it in easy-to-understand terms!

Now imagine that instead of cookies or a video game, it's a website, like GBAtemp. Well, that's where PreMiD comes in! What originally started as a Rich Presence for just YouTube has grown into something more. With the release of v2.0 earlier this month, users can now write their own presences and submit them to the GitHub repo, which is exactly what I've done! Now Tempers can display the current thread they have open on their Discord playing status, and all it takes is a few steps:

 Step 1: Install PreMiD
 Step 2: Add GBAtemp.net presence
 Step 3: Open GBAtemp
 Step 4: You're done! Look at your Discord playing status!​


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 12, 2019)

Wow what a cool idea


----------



## Chary (Oct 16, 2019)

Awww, that's really awesome! I love it!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 16, 2019)

Heh sweet!


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 16, 2019)

Looks nice. I have some suggestions, though.
Since Temp already has similar strings, why not base the Rich Presence off them?

For example,  becomes


> Viewing blog entry I'm taking a break from GBAtemp for some time.
> by NoNAND
> 3 minutes ago



If the author info is not applicable it's left out, so  becomes


> Viewing forum list
> 4 minutes ago



*EDIT:*
Also, I just realised how lewd their slogan sounds:


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 16, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Looks nice. I have some suggestions, though.
> Since Temp already has similar strings, why not base the Rich Presence off them?
> 
> For example, View attachment 182933 becomes
> ...


Because that doesn't look good on Rich Presence?


smileyhead said:


> *EDIT:*
> Also, I just realised how lewd their slogan sounds: View attachment 182935


oh god lmao


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 16, 2019)

sks316 said:


> Because that doesn't look good on Rich Presence?


I don't see how either of them would be superior to the other, I just think using Temp's own wording would be more consistent with the site.
Thanks for letting me know this extension exists by the way, I'm definitely going to be using it.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 16, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> I don't see how either of them would be superior to the other, I just think using Temp's own wording would be more consistent with the site.


Well, I just prefer the way it is now, but to each their own.


smileyhead said:


> Thanks for letting me know this extension exists by the way, I'm definitely going to be using it.


Check out the rest of the presences, there's a lot of 'em and even more being created as I type this


----------

